# Que es el terminal P.ANT , de un estereo Pioneer



## foso (Ago 3, 2016)

Hola, tengo que volver a conectar el estereo original de la camioneta y no me acuerdo para que es el terminal P.ANT, que pareciera que estaba en uso pues no le corté el cable cuando lo saqué.
Me confunde porque los dos terminales de la antena son otros.


----------



## elgriego (Ago 3, 2016)

Hola foso ,Se me ocurren dos posibilidades,,,o tenes una antena automatica,o la antena de esa radio viene con un amplificador de Rf,,ya que la salida P Ant,,hace referencia a Power antena,,es decir una salida de alimentacion especializada para alguna de estas posibilidades.

Seguramente cuando encendes el estereo ,en ese terminal aparecen 12v.


Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 3, 2016)

Creo que es para subir la antena eléctrica motorizada al encender la radio.


----------



## foso (Ago 4, 2016)

Hola gracias por responder, creo que debe ser eso, para subir la antena automático, la verdad ni me acordaba que lo tenía. Se agradece !

saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 5, 2016)

si,es el terminal para la antena eléctrica o en su defecto también sirve para encender la potencia (el amplificador del auto)


----------

